# Clocks



## tomwilson74 (Jun 23, 2020)

Getting started early for the Christmas craft show.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 24, 2020)

Great assortment of clocks! All originals! Nice!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 24, 2020)

Awesome clocks,they look fantastic. The guitar pick box is pretty cool too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 24, 2020)

Nice clocks! Where do you get the components?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jun 24, 2020)

Several different places. Mostly from Wooden Teddy Bear, Cherry Tree or Timesavers.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Jun 24, 2020)

Cool pieces, I love seeing the photo of the New River Gorge on your post

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jun 24, 2020)

whitewaterjay said:


> Cool pieces, I love seeing the photo of the New River Gorge on your post


Yeah, I love the Gorge. It’s about 17 miles from me, I go over there a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Jun 24, 2020)

tomwilson74 said:


> Yeah, I love the Gorge. It’s about 17 miles from me, I go over there a lot.


That's awesome, I've spent a ton of time in West Virginia , a beautiful place with great people, and solid rivers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jun 24, 2020)

whitewaterjay said:


> That's awesome, I've spent a ton of time in West Virginia , a beautiful place with great people, and solid rivers!


I’ve been down the New a few times. Not the Gauley!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 25, 2020)

@tomwilson74 , Tom, I like Jason love your picture. I think I mentioned in your intro that I spent some time running the roads and rivers of WV. 

Nice clocks. I have some cut offs that I have been ready to do the same with. Thanks for the sources of components; I used a couple of Woodcraft available clocks but they have discontinued carrying the ones I liked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 25, 2020)

Brings back memories! I’ve rafted the upper and lower as well as the New river many times 
Beautiful place! I’ve also walked the maintenance cat walk under that bridge a few times when I was young and stupid....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jun 25, 2020)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Brings back memories! I’ve rafted the upper and lower as well as the New river many times
> Beautiful place! I’ve also walked the maintenance cat walk under that bridge a few times when I was young and stupid....


I love the area. I’m pretty close so I go over there a lot. Too old to raft anymore though.


----------

